# ANYONE HAVE MISSISSIPPI BOTTLES??



## carobran (Jul 26, 2011)

i was just wondering what bottles yall gave from MS,not looking to buy any,would just like to know what they are an where there from[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Jul 26, 2011)

nobody has any MS. bottles???[8|][8|]


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have around 700 bottles in my collection and about 350 of them are Mississippi bottles! They are from all over the state. Any particular city you wanting to know about? When I first started collecting I was mostly collecting cokes. Then a couple of years ago I started collecting mississippi bottles but , I still collect cokes  if its someting neat.


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 27, 2011)

Are you going to the Vicksburg bottle show?


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

theres one ive been meaning to ask you about,i saw you post about it(i think a few months ago)A.M.HANNA,KOSCIUSKO,MISS. would you consider selling or trading it?[sm=lol.gif]didnt know they had a bottle show,im sure i wont go this year ,but might try to go nxt year,when is it?[]


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

The show is Aug. 13. Its not that big of a show but I've found a few good bottles there. Yes I would trade or sale either one. Let me know what you've got to trade and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

would you just trade for miss, bottles or from any state[]?


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

I would rather trade for a miss. bottle but may consider something else. Let me know what you got.


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

hows about a half pint LANES/JACKSON,MISS milk,mint condition,i like this bottle,but would rather have a local[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 28, 2011)

Y'all lemme know if either y'all needs some ideas how to handle a sale or trade.. or else just tell me to mind my bizniss.. []


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe, milks aren't really my thing. The only Milks I've got are from New Albany and thats because I live about 12 miles from there. Do you have any hobbleskirts from miss? I also collect straight side cokes from different states if you have any of those. Do you have any hutch bottles from miss. ?


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

well,i think we kin handle this here trade,but iffins we cant,ill sure give you a holler[][]


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just ask my wife she will tell you I need all the help in the world! Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

got a couple of hobbleskirts from GREENWOOD[]


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry I've got all of them!


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

how bout an IROQUOIS BREWERY beer bottle,has an embossed indian head............or a DR.M.A.SIMMONS LIVER MEDICINES, from st,louis mo[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

youve been viewing this for a while,i hope your considering?????????[8|][][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

I had to step a way for a bit the wife needed some help. I'm not trying to be difficult but I'm sorry that doesn't interest me either. I don't mind trading its just none of the stuff you offered is anything I needed or want. I will sell you the bottle for what I have in it which is $50 plus shipping.


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

your killing me here,these are the last i have to trade,a DR.BELLS PINE TAR HONEY FOR COUGHS AND COLDS.........and a JOS.A.MAGNUS&CO. flask from CINCINNATI,O,U.S.A,in between the embossing is an embossed lion looking over his shoulder at 3 arrows angling down to the left and 3 to the right forming an X,please con sider _VERY _carefully[]gotta go in a minute but will be back tomorrow


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

Your killing me because you know you've got some good  bottles hidden under your bed! HaHa! So you need to dig'um out and we can do some trading!


----------



## carobran (Jul 31, 2011)

well actualy ive posted about half my bottles,i havent been collecting very long so dont have a whole lot,i got a medicine from Cincinnati yesterday,i dont think youd be interested in that though,if you wouldnt mind,save the hutch for me,i go to the flea market every week,im bound to find something youd be interested in,any particular cokes your looking for?[sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll hold it for you. I  like collecting miss embossed hobbleskirts like 1915, 1923, pat. d, 6 oz. , and 6 1/2.  Of course I have alot of them. Don't worry we'll work something out for it.


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is a picture of four different hutch's from Kosciusko. There are actually five, but I don't have the fifth yet.


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 1, 2011)

The short one is the one I have an extra of.


----------



## sodapops (Aug 1, 2011)

carobran or beith-2005, Do you know if there is a soda bottle or any bottle from Mize Mississippi? And if there is such an animal where I guy might get one?
 Thanks
 Roy


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know of any but that doesn"t mean there isn't one. If you should run across one get me one too! If you don't mind me asking whats your connection with Mize?


----------



## carobran (Aug 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: beith_2005
> 
> Here is a picture of four different hutch's from Kosciusko. There are actually five, but I don't have the fifth yet.


 Thanks,whats the one on the left say?whered you get those from,im from here and cant find one,(theres one at the flea market but its in bad shape)i know where the plant used to be,we talked to an old man who said thst when the went out of business they dumped a bunch of there botttles in a gully,of course its now under a parking lot...................._i hate concrete[][][&:][sm=lol.gif]_


----------



## carobran (Aug 2, 2011)

oh,and i dont even know where Mize is[8|][]


----------



## carobran (Aug 2, 2011)

i may not reply for a coupla days.........the computers messed up[][][][&o]


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 2, 2011)

It says Kosciusko Steam Bakery & Bottling Works. I found one at a bottle show , 2 at a flea maket, and 2 from a collector. Mize is southeast of Magee. The one at the flea market you seen what does it say? The one I'm looking for that I don't have says Kosciusko Bottling Works on it. If its the one I need I may consider a trade with you depending on how bad its damaged.


----------



## carobran (Aug 2, 2011)

well,you caught me before i left,i think its a short A.M.HANNA,.......fixing to go.......like i said,the computers messed up,so may not reply for couple of days[][&o][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice hutches! []


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! I love Mississsippi hutches!


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

 Mize, MS, is located SE of Jackson; between Magee and Laurel.  The one bottler that I know of was at what is the railroad service building, old depot at Saratoga Springs, MS, on the creek.  I have had the bottle and have dug in the creek and it is full of broken bottles.  This would be an ideal place to search when the water is low as there are some pools downstream.  This hutch is embossed as being from Saratoga Springs.   I spent a summer at Taylorsville (about 20 miles away) helping build a Georgia Pacific plywood plant.

 Good luck,

 Dean


----------



## beith_2005 (Aug 2, 2011)

There are 2 different hutches from Saratoga. I have the Saratoga Springs Bottling Works one. The other one is Saratoga Bottling Works.


----------



## carobran (Aug 3, 2011)

Well,I was able to get on here,I'm on my mothers phone,which is frustrating........dadgum midget buttons


----------

